# Shotgun Question



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Opportunity to purchase a new Legacy 12 Ga. Pump HD (18" barrel) for $90

Does anyone have any experience with this particular shotgun?

If I purchase, the plan is to mod it out it a tactical home Defense gun.

is this worth the investment of time / cash?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 11, 2010)

I was under the impression that the Legacy scatterguns where a Benelli/HK lower line type thing, maybe in one or two of their models. 

Don't know much about them, honestly.

But, for $90 it's not a huge investment to find out what these scatterguns are made of.  Not like your going to blow your hand off or anything, I hope.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 11, 2010)

"But, for $90 it's not a huge investment to find out what these scatterguns are made of. Not like your going to blow your hand off or anything, I hope"

Haha Yeah that's kind of what I was thinking.
I might just go ahead and pick it up, Mod it out and plink around with it just for kicks!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 11, 2010)

See this, I hope some of it helps:
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=145456

I kinda wonder, though, why so cheap..?


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Frank
I will check that link out

It is a cheap price because he has 2 
One was his son's who is deployed
Just taking up space.


----------

